# What's your PG/VG sweet spot?



## Silver (28/6/15)

Hi all

Was having a discussion with a few folk today at the MVC meet about the ideal PG/VG ratio. 

I know its a very personal thing. Some like their vapes very smooth and soft, more clouds and less throat hit. So perhaps those folks prefer higher VG. 

Some like sharper flavour, more throat hit and are not too concerned about clouds. So lower VG may be preferred in this case. 

I vaped 50/50 liquids for many months after starting (other than the odd PG high juices like Liqua) and generally liked them. Then my friend and vaping expert @Paulie started getting us on the crusade of VG high juices, which he preferred. Ive tried several of them, but being a person who likes throat hit, I generally feel unsatisfied with these. Yes, they are smooth and its nice to vape but I am not a big cloud person either, so on many fronts, these thick VG heavy juices (say 70% and above) tend to not be my favourites. I have given them a fair chance I would say but I prefer something closer to the 50/50 mark. Maybe 60 VG is about the max I would like. I get stronger flavour, stronger throat hit and they tend to wick easier in tanks. 

I am also a person that likes my flavour to be bolder and sharper. I dont like feint flavour, it must come out at me and announce itself. I find the VG heavy juices tend to have more subdued flavour. I know that PG carries the flavour, but it also seems that most VG heavy juices do not compensate enough for this - at least not to my taste it would seem. 

Forgive me for using this analogy, but I feel as if the very high VG juices are "blurry" whereas the 50/50 juices tend to be crystal clear. Like this image below:



I also know that the VG heavy juices work better in higher powered devices. But I am not vaping at very high power. More on the normal side of things. Mostly from say 15W to about 25W. 

I am not going to generalise because there are some high VG juices I do like a lot. One is Bobas Bounty which is 100% VG. I also love Paulies Guava DIY, which is very high VG. 

But in general, I would say I prefer juices to have around 50 to 60 % VG. Not more. 

*How about you?*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/6/15)

I do 50/50 on all my mixes but i would buy high VG juices if i like the juice

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

Purchased quite a variety of mixes, but must admit, I really enjoy the 70/30 PG/VG juices, still enjoying the throat hit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/6/15)

80VG 20PG is my sweet spot. Higher VG juices are just smooth. I find juices with more PG in them are pretty harsh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (28/6/15)

I like the 50/50 juices for flavour but also beginning to enjoy 70/30 juices but as @Silver says the flavour tends to suffer. At the moment I find myself chasing flavours looking for nuances I haven't tasted before, this tends be difficult with very high VG juices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/6/15)

I personally prefer 50:50 ratio, whether flavoured or unflavoured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/15)

To me it does not matter at all. Anything from 50/50 to 100VG is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/6/15)

I like mine 60VG/40PG.

To me its the best of both worlds - smooth, thick while not comprimissing much on flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (28/6/15)

I'm happy from 60-70% VG. In winter my juices get a couple of drops of saline if they need some thinning.


----------



## Tom (28/6/15)

right now I tend to get Max VG juices as much as possible. I enjoy the clouds and smoothness. I also figured that a lot of the real premium juices will work great in Max VG....flavourwise.
Latest VG juice I tried is from Possum Trot https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Possum-Trot-Max-VG
Really nice flavour, so nice that I bought 2 bottles straight away. I usually start stocking up after the 2nd or 3rd order.


----------



## Tom (28/6/15)

Mike said:


> I'm happy from 60-70% VG. In winter my juices get a couple of drops of saline if they need some thinning.


never had to.... even a rather thick Grants Vanilla Custard in full VG did not need it, and european winters are long and cold 
Running it in the FeV though, the tank system would make a difference. I dont think it would work so nice in a Kayfun, although I have not tried yet.


----------



## Mike (28/6/15)

Tom said:


> never had to.... even a rather thick Grants Vanilla Custard in full VG did not need it, and european winters are long and cold
> Running it in the FeV though, the tank system would make a difference. I dont think it would work so nice in a Kayfun, although I have not tried yet.



Each to their own. Max vg never tastes great for me but I get why some people like it.


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/15)

I like the 50/50 liquids. To much VG and I don't get the flavor or the throat hit I need to feel satisfied, and to high PG and it choking me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (29/6/15)

I don't really care about the ratio at all, except for use in devices that struggle to wick high VG (or leak with higher PG). For me the only factor that matters is my experience of a juice. And so far I've tasted fantastic juices across the range from 50/50 to max VG.

I think ignoring a juice based on it's ratio would be doing yourself an injustice as you might miss out on something special 

I also find that the setup you use has a very big impact on throat hit and smoothness, not only the ratio of the juice. You CAN get a good throat hit off of a high VG juice and you CAN get a smooth vape off of a 50/50 juice as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

60/40 VG/PG or 70/30 VG/PG

I do have some 50/50 juices, but I don't DIY 50/50. Mostly 70/30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was having a discussion with a few folk today at the MVC meet about the ideal PG/VG ratio.
> 
> ...


Mostly 50-50 for me as I like a t.h. although I've been mixing some 60/40pg lately and it's fine. My vape of choice 90%of the time is straight vg./pg. W/ a touch of ry4 + a bit of menthol. This costs pennies per ml. and I've yet to find a premium juice that compares for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/6/15)

70 - 80% vg. Just brings out something in the flavour that lower vg juices does not.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/15)

They still use PG in juice?  only PG in my juice is flavoring, the rest is VG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (29/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> 70 - 80% vg. Just brings out something in the flavour that lower vg juices does not.


Might be daring and mix some 70-30.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Might be daring and mix some 70-30.


 do it. you will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/15)

Great Post @Silver !

For me when it comes to juice ratio the below topics also pop up 

1) What device and setup you using
2) What type of vape do you like
3) Do you like a smooth vape or massive throat hit
4) Higher VG Lower the Nic level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/6/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Post @Silver !
> 
> For me when it comes to juice ratio the below topics also pop up
> 
> ...



Thanks @Paulie

I agree that this topic has links to the things you have posted. Thats why I think everyone has their own sweet spot or range.

What do you mean by 4) ?
Do you mean that VG lowers the effective nic level?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/6/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie
> 
> I agree that this topic has links to the things you have posted. Thats why I think everyone has their own sweet spot or range.
> 
> ...




So i have observed that 90% of the vapers i have met or who have bought juice from me normally only vape on 6 or 12 mg on max VG juices.

I think its fair to sy that most of the max VG vapers prefer a lung hit over a mouth to lung and therefore vape on lower MG juices based on the fact its very tuff to inhale anything higher than 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

